# Orp levels?



## turk86 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just installed a JNS Dual chamber Calcium Reactor, with a new aquaticlife ph controller and orp monitor. the book sasys that orp of natural seawater is between 350 qnd 400. The monitor is reading an orp level of 128. I can not seem to find much info about orp and what the safe levels should be. Can someone please help out with this? 

THANKS:shock:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am going to make the assumption that the subject of redox is far to complicated for anyone here to discuss intelligently, myself included. I say this because very few people rely on redox testing, and very few authors even approach the subject.

That being said, rather than offer any suggestions, I will point you in the direction of Randy Holmes Farley. Here is a link to his article titled "ORP and the Reef Aquarium"
ORP and the Reef Aquarium by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------

